# Baby Pug



## Phranquey

Just a quick one to share. We breed Pugs and this one is three weeks old yesterday. They are just starting to get mobile, so I grabbed one and took him downstairs for a couple of shots. This is one of two boys out of six pups.


----------



## kamalzharif

very nice eye contact... Maybe you can use another background that doesn't have same color with the subject.


----------



## pugnacious33

Great shot and super cute pup........but i'm bias.


----------



## kamalzharif

pugnacious33 said:


> Great shot and super cute pup........but i'm bias.



bias? why?


----------



## pugnacious33

I have a pug.


----------



## Phranquey

kamalzharif said:


> very nice eye contact... Maybe you can use another background that doesn't have same color with the subject.


 
You're right on the color, but it was the muslin that was hanging at the time.



pugnacious33 said:


> Great shot and super cute pup........but i'm bias.


 
Thank you.



pugnacious33 said:


> I have a pug.


 
I now have ELEVEN.... but six of them will be for sale in time for Christmas if you'd like another one...


----------



## pugnacious33

Another one? Why would I want another one of these???? 






Hehe, naw, they're great little dogs, nothing but love. We'll probably get another one. I regret not getting two at once, I think they would've kept each other company.


----------



## Phranquey

pugnacious33 said:


> Another one? Why would I want another one of these????
> 
> Hehe, naw, they're great little dogs, nothing but love. We'll probably get another one. I regret not getting two at once, I think they would've kept each other company.


 
They are fantastic little dogs. I thought labs were people dogs until we got these. 

I would recommend having a second one. They are so love oriented that one alone will just want to lay around close to you all day long....and put on weight. Having a companion will keep it more active & trim.


A photo from our last litter. And, I know, similar color background again, but this was a necessity. We had to put them in a papasan just to keep all of them together, and due to the parabolic shape, any other color blanket was reflecting back onto their coats.


----------



## design2express

those eyes are really sharp very cute. good shoots.


----------

